

"Unless the Chinese can get the inflation rate up, expect a revolution." - cs702
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2012/06/macroeconomics-of-chinese-kleptocracy.html

======
kijin
China is going to need multiple revolutions at some point or another in the
next few decades. The only questions are: 1) who will benefit from such
revolutions, and 2) how many people will have to pay with their lives. China's
prospects appear bleak with respect to both questions.

~~~
batista
> _China is going to need multiple revolutions at some point or another in the
> next few decades._

Really, why? Because they have some problem according to western media?

~~~
kijin
No, because their current economic growth is unsustainable in the long term.
It's going to be very painful for them to make the necessary adjustments, and
social turmoil tends to accompany any large-scale economic adjustment. That's
just how human history works. People who are perfectly OK with "oppressive"
regimes will still rise up with pitchforks if there's not enough food on their
table.

Not to mention that China will somehow need to resolve the apparent
inconsistency between their government's professed ideology and their actual
economic policies. Politics cannot escape unscathed from major economic
developments. That's another recipe for political instability that has proven
itself virtually everywhere, and it doesn't matter whether Westerners think
it's wrong or right.

~~~
onetwothreefour
"No, because their current economic growth is unsustainable in the long term."

Yeah, people have been saying that for a while.

The problem is that China (or at least, the leadership) doesn't actually care
what you (or the entire Western world) think. And that's a big problem for a
lot of people whose job it is to write about China or try to tell them how
they're going to fail or what they should be doing.

And on an economic front, it's not like the Western world is doing any better
right now.

Additionally, no one knows what China _should be doing_ because no one else is
China, has had China's history, or has to support 1.3 _billion_ people.
They'll figure it out eventually, even if it means some unpleasantness along
the way.

